# Satellite Dish



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

rjordan392 said:


> I am thinking of re-newing my subscription to satellite TV. My dish is about 18 inches in diameter and was installed in the late eightys. Is it necessary to replace it to accomodate HDTV or any other reason?


You will need to upgrade your dish if you want to receive HD programming. By the way, the first DBS system was sold in 1994.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks,
I wanted to be sure about that.


----------



## JScotts25 (Jun 19, 2009)

In my experience, you can usually get a deal where they will give you a dish for free, and they will even come out and install it. You usually just have to sign up for 1 year of service, which is worth it for a free install.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I had Direct TV here twice but both times the installer refused to mount the antenna on my chimney. He wanted to place it on the side of my dwelling. That was not acceptable. It would not look right and the appearance of my neighbors antennas mounted on their side walls proves it. 
So I decided to try Cable and had it for only 12 days and I cancelled. I am better off just buying movies as I only purchase 3 to 4 per year. I demand quality, a good story line or movies based on fact and not Hollywoods imagination. There appears not to be enough of them.


----------

